# zilco harness



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i agree with you,although leather is more maintainence, i prefer it


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I like Zilco for the convenience and beacuse our harness gets washed A LOT (standardbreds). But for looks and feel, I like leather. In my experience, zilco just holds up better in the long run.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah im never done cleaning my tack but i don't mind it i find it a good way to wind down  
the zilco harnesses do look good on some horses, it definitely suited our stallion when he was driving however when i tried it on rocky today he just looked silly in it, actually he just looks silly in a harness (possibly because he's 16'2 and built like a greyhound and has a goofy-ness about him) 
i have a picture of blaze in th zilco from ages ago when he was getting broken for the cart it's not got the breast plate on though


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Zilco harnesses are very well made and very good harnesses.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, it's what ever your preference is. Zilco makes a quality, easy maintenance harness with great fittings. A man in our club has a 20 year old quality leather harness that is to kill for. The quality of the leather, 
fittings and the stitching are a work of art. However, I wouldn't want to have to take care of it....but that is just me. I would rather be driving than cleaning leather harness. Nothing beats quality leather for appearance and feel though. Beta is stronger, lighter and easy to maintain.


----------

